# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Punches feel weak

## lostman

Hi I was wondering if someone could make some sense of this. Whenever I have a dream and end up getting into a fight my punches feel very weak. 

It is probably very simple so would anyone care to share an interpretation?

regards
lostman

----------


## A Lost Soul

I wish I could offer an interpretation of this, but I'm not sure what it means if anything at all. I will add, though, that the same thing happens to me as well. It's almost like I'm throwing punches underwater. Maybe someone will have an interesting opinion on why this happens.

----------


## Josh_Mac

well in my dreams the punches feel without strength because I am not really punching so I cant feel anything from my muscles. the punches have the desired affect though if they do it's nothing

----------


## bud2y

wow.

I used to have a lot of dreams where I was punching some one and this person just stood there and laught at me because I wouldnt even be ABLE to touch him, if I did its just a soft touch , not a punch.

these dreams are gone since i'm 12 y.o., its one of my most persistant dream... After the "breathing underwater" thing I still rarely have.

----------


## lostman

Hmm OK, maybe it's nothing.... Bud2y I'm the same sometimes but not always....

lostman

----------


## bud2y

You're the same on what? it is a persistant dream?

----------


## RastaWookie

I often used to dream about punching/hitting people but it not having the desired effect. The person I was trying to injure would often ridicule me as a result.

I used to interpret it as feeling powerless in a real life situation.

This was particularly true when I was a teenager living at home with virtually no control over my existance. Or being in a situation at school that I felt powerless to act on.

Now that I am working and supporting myself I very rarely have these sorts of dreams anymore.

----------


## Kastro187420

I usually don't get into fights in dreams, but on those occasions I do, my punches seem too powerful.

Like on 1 instance, some one mouthed off to me, I turned around and hit them, and half their head literally flew off of them...

----------


## jaredstryker

I've had a dream like that before. The punches feel so weird. Like you swing hard but your muscles contract and pull back a bit each time they hit. I hated it.

----------


## Awaken4e1

> _Originally posted by lostman_
> *Hi I was wondering if someone could make some sense of this. Whenever I have a dream and end up getting into a fight my punches feel very weak. 
> 
> It is probably very simple so would anyone care to share an interpretation?
> 
> regards
> lostman*



  I've had to same thing in mine,...its because your spirit doesnt have to fight what your mind fears. It is your fear trying to fight, not your spirit, because you dont have to fight in your spirit

----------


## bud2y

This could be an explaination. Its a little on the concept that youre spirit does not want the same has your human ego. one says fight and the other says dont. 

This could be a perfect dream to test our self, I mean, test wich is the stronger between youre spirit, your mind and your ego.

----------


## Gwendolyn

First of all, I would like to say that interpretation is not my area of expertise.,....But I'll take a stab at that one. Perhaps you lack self confidence, and your dreams are manifesting that. Perhaps you couldn't punch hard enough because you didn't really have faith in your own physical and emotional strength. It would be really helpful to us if you had provided some information about yourself....What is your emotional situation? What were you feeling in the dream? What are your hobbies/interests? Stuff like that. YOu can't really interpret a dream to the fullest unless you have an idea about the person.

----------


## jiu

I use to have the same problem... although not always but that's usually the case where my punches do little.  What works is to wrestle or submit them.  You don't even have to know what you're doing just randomly grab their arm or neck and bend away.  I some how picked up on this and now even without thinking when I get into a fight against seemingly stronger and more numerous people I put them into a hold and submit them.  Sometimes I think I'll get my ass kicked and I just start wrestling... works all the time.  If I start punching and scratching I usually get beat up like a girl.

As far as punching goes, I theorized that my muscles aren't projecting my intent correctly so my trick was to punch with my mind and will not with my dream body muscles.  The idea is to let your punch be an extension of your will power.  See your opponent taking damage, assert your will over them everytime you punch.  Although sometimes I don't even do that much and my punch seems to knock them clear across the room... but that one time was in a situation where I was protecting someone not responding to a personal antagonist.

----------


## King and God

Punches in most of my dreams feel weak aswell, but I can strangle people so their heads fall off and rip them apart. I think this has more to do with the position you're sleeping at, rather than something that has to do with confidence. Punches feel weak because you're lying on the stomach, or in some other position that hinder the arms' movements.

----------

